# Unique dash question



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

I'm in the process of painting pieces of my interior and came up w/ an idea but wanted info. first. I wanted to paint the passenger side airbag panel along the line thingie in the middle (I have no idea how to discribe it but if you have one you know what I mean). Anyway, is possible to simply remove the panel (i.e. w/ a flathead screwdriver)? Will this set off the airbag and/or totally screw up the mechanism? Is there another way of removing it? Kind of a strange question but any help would be appreciated.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

OH SH** --I was thinking and I tried the same thing when I was taking apart my car... I think that piece painted would complete my interior ..

I actually took a flat head to it and played with it--It seemed like if I tried hard enuff it would come off but then I chickened out....I didnt want to mess anything up UKNOW


SO I guess I have the same question.........????


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
I would ask a mechanic.

Seth


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

*Air bag cover*

The cover is affixed some how towards the back. It flips open when the air bag goes off. (I found this out when my 200sx was toatled out) I however don't know if there is anyway to remove it without taking the whole upper dash apart and removing the whole airbag asembly.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2002)

Discountect the battery before you mess with it. At least it won't go off if you do that.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

DAMN I cant believe no one on here as actually done it...I d like to know how to go about doing this.....


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

why bother? just tape a old sheet, newspapers or what ever around everything else around it(make sure you get that windshield too) and paint it in the car. a lot of prep work but a lot safer than fucking with the airbag.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

superfro86 said:


> *why bother? just tape a old sheet, newspapers or what ever around everything else around it(make sure you get that windshield too) and paint it in the car. a lot of prep work but a lot safer than fucking with the airbag. *


Do U realize the risk of doing this?!?!?!? I mean I guess it could be done but it would be so risky---Id luv to do it though....


----------

